# Bluefish Frenzy Continues



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Caught a dozen nice Bluefish in less than an hour from 6-7. Great tugs!


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Are bluefish any good to eat? I caugh several when I first moved down here but don't remember how they tasted.


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Most folks bleed 'em and put them on ice immediately; they will then fry up pretty much like most middle-of-the road gill-bearing aquatic craniate animals lacking limbs with digits, or, aquatic vertebrae of the pieces family. Fish, in other words. And, they pair well with grits.

When I was young, we ate them because we were hungry. But then, they were just another excuse to eat more grits.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Fresh are good (I prefer Pompano, Flounder, and Trout), but they do not freeze well at all.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Bleed them out. Ice them quick. Fry them crispy. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

lettheairout said:


> Bleed them out. Ice them quick. Fry them crispy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



That’s right! Why? The meat gets real mooshy if you don’t. Blue fish is a same day catch and eat or else it’s not as good. Very tasty if you eat the same day. Good luck.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Make sure you cut all the red out, otherwise they'll be too fishy. 
I like to slice them thin and toss them in stone ground corn meal, it has the consistency of flour almost, then into the fryer till crispy.
Sprinkle with some Cavenders and enjoy.


----------

